# Bilder zusammen Schmelzen lassen.



## Looser Michi (31. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Und zwar ist hier schon ein Beitrag Über Bild ineinander Schmelzen lassen zu können abr ich habe da immer noch ein problem.

Und zwar, wenn ich jetzt mehrere bilder neben einander habe, wie funktioniert das dann´um die alle zusammen schmelzen zulassen, das es einen geilen übergang gibt. Ich will ein Banner erstellen der so aussieht.

Nur wie funktioniert das jetzt ganz genau. Bei mir fubnktioniert das nicht so, wie es da erklärt wird.

Grüsst euch, michel

Wäre echt cool wenn mir das einer richtig erklären würde über icq oder so.
´
ICQ Nr.: 343361041


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Mai 2004)

Dein Beispielbild kann man leider nicht sehen. Aber um schonmal einen Tipp abzugeben:

Du kannst auch mit mehreren Masken arbeiten. Und du musst auch nicht das Verlaufswerkzeug benutzen. Das geht auch mit dem Pinsel ...


----------



## Looser Michi (31. Mai 2004)

*Biodler Schmelzen lassen*

Ja, das habe ich mitller weille mit bekommen.

ich will es ja mit Masken machen, aber wie funktioniert das? 
ich komme eben mit dieser erklärung nicht weiter?

Gruss, Michel


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Mai 2004)

Grob gesagt, erstellst Du auf der "zu verschmelzenden" Ebene eine 
Maske - Diese Maske bearbeitest Du dann z.B. mit Hilfe des Pinsels
oder eben mit einem anderen Photoshopwerkzeug Deiner Wahl.

Hierbei gilt die Faustformel "Schwarz“ lässt die Maske an dieser Stelle
durchsichtig werden, so das Dein Bild zum Vorschein kommt; „Weiß“ 
hingegen sorgt dafür, dass Deine „Maske“ an dieser Stelle wieder un-
durchsichtig wird. Und nun viel Spaß beim experimentieren…


----------



## Looser Michi (31. Mai 2004)

*Achso,*

Das heisst, wenn ich eine Maske hinzufüge, auf der maske dann mit dem schwarzen Pinsel an der stelle rum fahren wo ich die verschmelzung will, entweder mit weiss oder mit schwarzer farbe, versteh ich das so richtig
und dann kommt auch der effekt

Gruss Michel


----------



## da_Dj (31. Mai 2004)

Mit Schwarz/Weiss geht keine "Schmelzeffekt", da dort die Ebene entweder komplett sichbar oder eben nicht sichtbar ist. Erst in den zwischenstufen zwischen Schwarz/Weiss [respektive also Grau-Stufen] funktioniert das so wie du es möchtest, einfach mal ein wenig probieren.


----------



## Looser Michi (31. Mai 2004)

*bilder schmelzen*

Hey voll cool von euch, jetzt klappt es endlihc.

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruss, Michel


----------

